#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-29
<ajmitch> clients with data in a MS works database, this'll be fun to try & import
<hads> heh
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> hads: finally using the pppoa/pppoe passthrough that I bought the draytek for :)
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-30
<hads> ajmitch: Nice one!
<hads> Working well?
<ajmitch> took a bit of effort, had to upgrade firmware to 3.2.4.4, but I have native ipv6 at home with snap now
<ajmitch> enabling the passthrough & getting it working for ipv4 was pretty easy, just had to run pppoeconf
<hads> Cool, native 6 is good.
<ajmitch> yeah, I was surprised to see that snap were making it available for all, rather than an opt-in public trial
<ajmitch> so I guess it may make some sites a little faster, since I previously had a tunnel active through he.net
<ajmitch> otherwise I doubt it'll change a lot :)
<hads> Yeah, I have a couple of tunnels, can't remember which one is active at the moment.
<hads> Native would be nice but I won't go back to snap
<ajmitch> other ISPs will get there soon, I hope
<hads> Yeah, shouldn't be too long before v6 over VDSL is here.
<ajmitch> which ISP are you with?
<ajmitch> hardest part at the moment seems to be having dsl modems/routers that actually support ipv6
<hads> Been with Telecom for the last 18 months as they were the only ones I could find to provide decent International bandwidth.
<hads> Was with Snap before that who had issues they weren't prepared to fix.
 * ajmitch hasn't noticed many issues with snap
<hads> Neither did I for a couple years, then one day my connection went from 1MB/s down to 30kB/s. Snap said they were aware of it and didn't consider it an issue.
<ajmitch> that's a pretty big issue
<ajmitch> I've usually found the snap support to be helpful & quick to respond
<hads> Indeed. Held out for a couple months trying to resolve it but had to leave eventually.
<ajmitch> understandable
<ajmitch> I wouldn't want to put up with those sort of speeds
<hads> Quote from a "Senior Technical Specialist"; "There is a number of factors building up to what you are experiencing, and I regret to inform you that we consider this as normal behavior for our network. We are looking into this, but don't consider it an outage at this point."
<ajmitch> speeds can be a bit limited to the UK & sometimes the US, but not usually dropping down that badly
 * ajmitch usually gets far better speed at home on snap than at work
<locodir-user> hi all
<locodir-user> r there ANYONE HERE?
<ajmitch> yes, there are people here
<locodir-user> hi
<ajmitch> hello
<locodir-user> i'm new to this community
<locodir-user> can u help me out
<ajmitch> what did you need help with?
<locodir-user> well i want to join the bug squad
<locodir-user> i have followed all the steps
<locodir-user> and have applied there
<ajmitch> OK
 * ajmitch doesn't know if anyone here has worked closely with the bugsquad as such
<locodir-user> k
<locodir-user> and what are all the projects u are working now
<locodir-user> here
<ajmitch> we don't really work on projects as a group, individual people here do some work on ubuntu, but there's no loco-wide projects
<locodir-user> kk
<locodir-user> kk
<ajmitch> what are you waiting on from the bugsquad?
<locodir-user> approval
<locodir-user> i have applied for the membership
<locodir-user> so,waiting for their approval
<ajmitch> you have a mentor?
<locodir-user> nop
<locodir-user> should i have a mentor?
 * ajmitch is just reading through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved & it's one of the steps
<ajmitch> I'm assuming that's what you meant when you said you followed all the steps
<locodir-user> yup
 * ajmitch hasn't kept up with the changes to the bug squad & other stuff over the last few years
<snail> if anyone knows a bright-young-person looking to get a start, we're hiring http://www.seek.co.nz/Job/library-technology-assistant-part-time/in/wellington-wellington-central/20525055
 * ojwb didn't realise the treaty of waitangi had employment-related provisions
<snail> ojwb: it's binding on the crown, and for these purposes we're part of the crown
<ojwb> ah, seems a little less strange then
<ojwb> (still quite strange though)
<ajmitch> right, but what obligations are there that VUW has to meet under the treaty?
<snail> ajmitch: that would be a political matter
<ojwb> probably depends which version you read...
<snail> but lets just say that no one around here pays for courses in te reo Māori and elated subjects
<snail> ojwb: if you can read other than the English one, we almost certainly have a job opening for you...
<ajmitch> heh
<ojwb> snail: sadly not, though i don't really need a job
<chilts> morning
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> Morning.
<hads> Anyone running oneiric yet?
<ajmitch> only in a VM at the moment
<hads> I just got a replacement for my failed drive and am considering what to install.
<hads> (laptop)
<mwhudson> it's nearly beta right, oneiric probably isn't _too_ scary
<ajmitch> I'll probably update at home, I want to see how unity has changed
<hads> Yeah, I've normally upgraded at beta level in the past, not for the last couple releases though.
<mwhudson> i'm tempted to upgrade soon, on the possibly optimistic assumption that unity & compiz & so on are less ****ed in o
<hads> heh
<hads> I think I'll give it a crack, good time to try.
<mwhudson> thumper: hey, does unity work at all well with multiple monitors in o yet?
<thumper> mwhudson: no idea as I don't use multiple monitors
<ajmitch> surprising, compiz is using < 300MB of RAM on natty for me at the moment
<thumper> mwhudson: however njpatel does
<thumper> so it should be at least usable
<mwhudson> ok
<hads> Hmm, need a closer mirror
<ajmitch> nz.archive.ubuntu.com just had a 404 for me, even after apt-get update
<ajmitch> so it's not syncing 100% again
<hads> I'm grabbing an ISO at the moment anyway.
<hads> May as well test the install
<hads> Not sure I want to wait an hour and a half to get it though.
<ajmitch> that's quite a slow download
 * ajmitch doesn't have a recent ISO to share from a NZ server though
<hads> Yeah, they all seem to be far away.
<mwhudson> there is that thingy that downloads packages from a local mirror and then uses rsync to make it into an iso right?
<ajmitch> jigdo? that might work for the alternate iso
<ajmitch> but not for the normal desktop cd where it's one large compressed filesystem
<mwhudson> ah right
<ajmitch> thumper: I'm impressed that the unity dash blur even works in virtualbox :)
<thumper> the live blur has been switched off for now
<thumper> due to poor performance on some GPUs
<ajmitch> oh?
<ajmitch> what is it using then?
 * ajmitch just updated to what's currently in the archive
<thumper> the blur is still there
<thumper> but it is no longer updated at 25-30 frames/s
<ajmitch> right
<thumper> if you were playing a video under the blur, it was blurred
<thumper> now I think it takes a snapshot
<ajmitch> I can see how that could kill performance
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> Yay, one ISO downloaded.
<ibeardslee> oneieric?
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-31
<hads> ibeardslee: Yeah.
<ibeardslee> hmm I must be missing something about zsync
<ibeardslee> ahh now bad chown of the file
<hads> Now compiz broke.
<hads> Installation not going super well so far :)
<hads> Cool, made it through. Third time lucky.
<hads> Up and running then. What happened to CTRL+ALT+T
<ojwb> probably not in the "vision"
<hads> Once issue with Unity is that I find it tricky to see at a glance what programs I have open. I end up doing a lot of ALT+TAB. It seems in Oneiric ALT+TAB only shows one entry for each application, even if you have multiple instances open.
<mwhudson> there are expose like keybindings i think?
<ojwb> karora, ibeardslee: caff seems to have got confused while signing your keys - let me know if you have/haven't got signed keys in the mail
<ibeardslee> ojwb: had one arrive from you
 * ojwb realised he can check the MTA logs since it's local
<ojwb> ok, let's try that again but skipping the one it did
<ibeardslee> I was using seahorse to do the signing of your keys
<ojwb> caff's worked well for me before, I just haven't used it (or set it up) on this machine previously
<ojwb> ibeardslee: ok, looks like the sig I sent before was with my old key, so you'll get another
<ojwb> feel free to upload the first one too, but it's not so useful as I'll retire that key at some point
<karora> ojwb: I seem to have received them, thanks :-)
<karora> ibeardslee: Did you just upload them directly?
<ojwb> karora: if he did, it's not made it to the keyserver I tried
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> karora: probably not
<ibeardslee> I generally point to pgp.net.nz
<ibeardslee> and I've sync'd so they may be there now
<karora> Yeah, I use pgp.net.nz by default, but I don't get an update if I pull from there.
<hads> Just discovered that you can't install chromium/chrome extensions if you block Google Analytics
<ajmitch> that's a bit odd
<hads> The install pages make a JS call to GA and fail if it's not there.
<ibeardslee> karora: added the server that was in the email
<hads> You could work around it with a custom script I guess.
<karora> hads: It seems to work fine here.
<karora> Is it just a particular extension?
<karora> Mind you, I'm blocking GA with ScriptNo rather than through DNS, I think.
<hads> Yeah, I'm blocking with DNS
<hads> All extensions
<hads> "Uncaught TypeError: Cannot call method '_setCustomVar' of null"
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> hads: just serve some suitable JS...
<mwhudson> noscript for ff has GA stubs i think
<mwhudson> uh
<mwhudson> the deb for gnome-js-common appears to be missing from the nz mirrors?
<karora> Yeah, I guess that's what ScriptNo is doing as well.
<thumper> morning
 * mwhudson attempts and fails to buy some stuff from the u1 music store
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-01
<hads> Trying out this mysterious ScriptNo extension as an alternative. Thanks karora
<ojwb> it doesn't look very actively developed any more - last update was nearly a week ago...
<karora> ojwb: ZOMG! A week?! :-)
<ajmitch> that's like 3 chrome releases worth :)
<ojwb> karora: if you look at the changelog, prior to that it was unusual not to have an update every day
<ojwb> so that would be like it being more than a decade since the last debian release
<karora> Heh.
<karora> Except that I don't expect Debian to go on a holiday to some unconnected isle.
<karora> Not that that wouldn't be interesting...
<karora> I'm really pleased with ScriptNo - it has some useful features over NoSript, which I've used for years.
<hads> I set it to default allow and somehow it magically blocks Google Analytics anyway, which is neat but confusing.
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: Are you having a twitter conversation with yourself?
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: yes
<hads> I've bounced around over the last couple days. Currently running Xubuntu.
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson_> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> sometimes the wikipedia crowd makes the open source crowd look sane and well balanced...
<chilts> in fighting?
<mwhudson> and then there's wikileaks...
<snail> mwhudson: wikipedia and wikileaks share a syllable in the name and little else
<snail> chilts: see random stuff at https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/User_talk:Stuartyeates
<snail> "A Marsupial mole for you!" ---- you have to ask what some people are smoking...
<chilts> hmm, is that page something just you edit, or anyone? it's a bit random :)
<chilts> heh, BarnStars, Cookies ... all for you ... reminds me of Flickr with people just making up awards and giving them to all and sundry
<snail> chilts: it's the place for random people to communicate with me personally (or with the owner of my accounts, which is what wikipedia sees me as).
<snail> chilts: for privacy reasons wikiepedia essentially has no concept of editors as people, only accounts
<chilts> I read an article yesterday on the abstraction of users v's accounts v's authentication mechanisms and suchlike
<chilts> I have thought about it a lot recently, but that clarified a few things for me
<chilts> (sorry, just changing the topic slightly) :)
<snail> you know about shibboleth  ? https://tuakiri.ac.nz/confluence/display/Tuakiri/Home ?
<snail> Sat was in town yesterday, maybe still around today
<thumper> morning
<chilts> I figure Shibboleth and OpenID are pretty similar, though I don't know the finer details of Shibboleth I must admit
<snail> Shibboleth  has central trusted authorities who issue ids and certify to some level of trust that people are who they say they are
<snail> Shibboleth  has some complex stuff around how much of that identity is released to each service though. some services will see users ID only as a random hash; some will see that + an assertion that they're a STUDENT; some will see that + real name; some will see that + email; ...
<chilts> sounds complicated :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> shibboleth seems an odd name for an authentication system, given its origin (which was to distinguish people's nationality by whether they could pronounce that word or not)
 * chilts wonders what nationality a Scouser, a Geordie and a Cockney would be under that rule :)
<snail> ojwb: it's the first recorded instance of ethnic cleansing, a natural enough name for a protocol for educational use...
<ojwb> snail: it seems to encourage people to share passwords though
<snail> ojwb: how so?
<ojwb> well, the password was the same for everyone...
<ojwb> i.e. shibboleth pronounced a particular way
<snail> point taken
<snail> it's actually quite a sane system
<ojwb> so not so similar to openid then, eh?
<snail> ojwb: i suspect that at the SAML level they're probably identical. at the policy level radically different
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-02
<Atamira> afternoon
<ojwb> hmm, so airnz charge $15 per leg for booking online and paying with a credit card, but you can't pay any other way unless you use windows
<Atamira> they have other options?
<ojwb> Atamira: you can pay by some direct banking think ("poli" or something) but you need some windows app installed it seems
<ojwb> s/think/thing/
<ojwb> morning
<hads> AirNZ are quite into their fees.
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> sigh, unity has gone a bit weird on me again
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-03
<elky> AirNZ still managed to be in the cheaper range for flying over here with excess baggage when I moved.
<hads> I fly Emirates when I get a choice these days.
<Atamira> nationally or internationally?
<Atamira> wait
<Atamira> ignore that..they dont fly locally neway
<chilts> must admit I haven't done JetStar yet, but am glad they're here (for the competition)
<chilts> internationally I like the S.E. Asian airlines, I always find they're top notch
<chilts> Emirates annoyed me when I flew with them (though that was 5 years ago)
<hads> Avoid Jetstar
<Atamira> emirates annyed me some time ago as well. but i dont really care..as long as it gets me there
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> beautiful day here
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> only problem is that it's a monday
<ibeardslee> Mondays are great, another weekend out of the way and back at work .. yay!!
 * ajmitch looks for someone in wellington to 'visit' ibeardslee 
<Atamira> lol
<ibeardslee> just get them to leave my ankle alone or I'll really throw a wobbly
<Atamira> but ankle biters are the best
<ibeardslee> sure, with the right seasoning and slow cooked
<Atamira> lol
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<snail> ibeardslee: thatnks for the reminder. i'd completely forgotten
<thumper> snail: np
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-27
<thumper> ibeardslee: oh, sorry, back from lunch now
<thumper> ibeardslee: gazelle pro
<thumper> ibeardslee: with maxed out cpu, ram, and 480 gig intel 520 ssd
<thumper> ibeardslee: there was a compiz sru recently that used a lot less cpu time
<ibeardslee> it's definitely dropping down in load regularly. that Compiz fix must have done it.
<ibeardslee> a lot less red
<ibeardslee> nice Gazelle Pro
 * thumper thinks
<thumper> actually may have been the unity 5.16 sru
<thumper> ibeardslee: don't suppose you can tell me which unity you have? apt-cache policy unity ?
<ibeardslee> 5.14.0-0ubuntu1
<ajmitch> thumper: I'll have to try that out, is it in -proposed?
<thumper> :(
<thumper> ibeardslee: won't be that fix then
<thumper> ajmitch: perhaps in proposed
<thumper> it was supposed to be release ages ago
 * ajmitch regularly has compiz using 50-80%
<ibeardslee> cpu?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> it's partly why my laptop gets so noisy at those kiwi pycon meetings :)
<ibeardslee> interesting .. seems to be using between 0 and 16% for me
<ajmitch> I think it's something to do with the number of tabs I have open in the browser, but it's still excessive
<thumper> oh I regularly get firefox or chromium consuming large percentages of cpu
<thumper> doesn't normally show as compiz though
<ajmitch> sure, but top reports compiz as using CPU
 * ajmitch doesn't see 5.16 in a ~unity-team ppa
<hads> I still don't think I could buy a laptop without a nipple, it's just so good. Don't have to move your hands from the keyboard to mouse. Thinkpad nipples are way better than other brands though.
<ajmitch> maybe I should just upgrade to quantal soon
<hads> I'm still considering the X1 Carbon myself even though it comes with Windows.
<thumper> ajmitch: don't do it today
<thumper> ajmitch: dust settling after feature freeze
<thumper> not everything yet built against everything else
<thumper> new compiz, but not new unity yet
<thumper> so no desktop :)
<ajmitch> considering that this laptop uses fglrx & is currently my only working computer, I think I shall wait until after kiwi pycon
<ajmitch> I'm not *quite* that mad to break it when I need it :)
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning .. and a rather damp one at that
<chilts> indeed
<mwhudson> forecast to get better later though
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> overcast but not rainy up here
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Ubuntu keyboard; http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007W66BRG/
<snail> hads: that's actually pretty tempting
<ChrisNZ> yay ubuntu people
<ChrisNZ> Is anyone here?
<thumper> yes
<thumper> about 20 others
<ChrisNZ> lol Awesome
<ChrisNZ> im moving all my company stuff away from MS
<ChrisNZ> and i had some questions kinda if anyone was up for it
<ChrisNZ> its mostly about SAMBA on Ubunutu 12.04 LTS
<ChrisNZ> or am i in the wrong room :)
<ajmitch> depends on what you want to know about it
<thumper> well, you can ask...
<ChrisNZ> ok, well ill give it a crack
<ChrisNZ> basically i have a main region and sub regions, and im sharing samba across subnets.
<ChrisNZ> so here comes my question, i wrote this down so ill cut n paste
<ChrisNZ> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ChrisNZ> damn only pastes one line at a time lol
<ChrisNZ> ok, bullet points, the darn thing works mostly, all samba shares work locally, with either usernames and pw or plain shares
<ChrisNZ> all sub regions can connect using usernames and pw, or blank shares
<ChrisNZ> main region can connect to sub region plain shares
<ChrisNZ> main region cant connect to sub region password/username shares
<hads> Who named liboobs
<ChrisNZ> however, if i connect to the old windows 2003 VPN i can access the sub region samba
<ChrisNZ> the regions are connected via IPSEC site to site
<ChrisNZ> lol hads
<ChrisNZ> when i try to browse the sub regions from the main region it jsut keeps asking for my username and password over and over, the same u/n and p/w that works via VPN connection or locally
<ChrisNZ> so i guess my question is why cant i connect from the main region to the sub regions with usernames and p/w
<ChrisNZ> when those work locally
<ajmitch> that may be best asked in #ubuntu-server or on a support site like askubuntu.com if noone knows here
<ChrisNZ> thanks man
 * hads doesn't use SMB
<ChrisNZ> I just cracked up as i was toying with the idea of asking TIM P if he knew
<ChrisNZ> and then realised hes thumper
<thumper> :)
<ChrisNZ> Hey Tim, its Chris M, you know me from facebook and John E lol
 * ajmitch only uses samba on the local network
<hads> Sounds like some sort of silly broadcast thing.
<thumper> hi ChrisNZ
<ajmitch> veebers: see what I meant about small world last night?
<ChrisNZ> lol
<thumper> ChrisNZ: I've only used samba very simply, nothing complex
<veebers> ajmitch: heh
<ChrisNZ> Havent used IRC for ages, whats private message again?
<ChrisNZ> i do agree it sounds like a broadcast thing, since the VPN lets me through....
<ChrisNZ> alhtough i can access the plain shares without usernames and passwords without a challenge
<ChrisNZ> not private message, i mean, "directed message to a user"
<ChrisNZ> i was thinking of paying caconical to help lol
<hads> Sounds like a reasonable idea.
<ChrisNZ> Thumper, how do i best contact them in NZ?
<thumper> um... contact the help desk?
<thumper> it runs 24/5
<ChrisNZ> do you mean using this page, http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/contact
<thumper> ChrisNZ: never tried, as I poke them internally :)
<ChrisNZ> lol do they have a number?
<thumper> ChrisNZ: try the links off http://canonical.com
<ChrisNZ> Okeis guys, and girls??? thanks! lol later Thumps
<chilts> morning
 * chilts forgot
<ibeardslee> hads: can't tell, but is that a wobbly square on the key between the Ctrl and Alt ?
<ibeardslee> http://liliputing.com/2012/08/great-wall-u310-packs-an-ubuntu-desktop-pc-into-a-keyboard.html  That one certainly is
<hads> Heh, looks like it.
<hads> What perplexes me is all these phones coming out with 1280x720 IPS screens and laptops seem to be stuck with crappy TN panels of around the same resolution.
<Atamira> if a laptop could be used as a phone, id get it instead of a phone
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-29
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morn
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> grey and overcast today here
<ajmitch> beautiful sunny day here
<ibeardslee> and here
<Atamira> suppose to be sunny on the weekend tho
<Atamira> so it can be as grey as it likes today
<mwhudson> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> if sanity wins .. that apple/samsung patent trial at the very least will have to be redone
<ibeardslee> the jury missed a lot of the point of what prior art was about
<chilts> or just thrown out
<chilts> yeah, I have the patent to rounded corners on the web!!!
<chilts> gimme my $1b
 * ibeardslee is scared that we could owe apple $$ for the rounded corners on the desks
<ibeardslee> ;)
<chilts> yeah, and most cars (post-1960's America) have rounded bits too
<chilts> Nissan are in trouble
<ibeardslee> Imagine the mess that football would be in.
 * snail sneaks out an patents the parabola, and sues everyone who has ever thrown a ball
<ibeardslee> cause a football is just full of rounded corners
<Atamira> mornin
<chilts> yeah, only game left would be ones with oval balls, not rounded ones
<chilts> and badminton
<ibeardslee> badminton has curves that the front of the shuttlecock
<ibeardslee> plus the raquet
<ibeardslee> racquet
<snail> ibeardslee: really? I thought badminton involve strategically throwing games?
<ajmitch> yay, plugged in raid array from old system & it got assembled automatically & lvm enabled at boot
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-01
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> tho its a sunday
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> kiwipycon go well?
<ajmitch> yeah I think it went pretty well
<hads> Anyone need a Viewsonic 22" 1080p monitor?
 * kcj raises hand
<kcj> Are you giving it away?
<hads> Negative.
<kcj> Ah.
<ibeardslee> need, no. Hmm that could be handy, yes. ;)
<ajmitch> hads: somehow I don't have room for another monitor anymore :)
<hads> heh not suprised :)
<hads> This is a follow on from mine, monitors got shuffled around the house and this one ended up unused.
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> what a wet day
 * ibeardslee wonders of the sanity of having a cron job that swapoffs and then swapons
<chilts> ibeardslee: I've never used swapon/swapoff - sounds like a Karate Kid thing
<chilts> maybe I should read up and see if it ever makes sense
<chilts> and good morning
<ibeardslee> occasionally I notice that I'm using swap .. but can't really see why I should be .. especially logging in first thing on a Monday (even of the PC was on, but logged out, over the weekend).
<kcj> ibeardslee: Can't you just adjust your swappiness?
<ibeardslee> kcj: yeah, probably could do that as well/instead.
<ibeardslee> swapoff/swapon just gets rid of swap and starts fresh.  Don't normally get swap being used in any great depth for extended periods of time
<ibeardslee> the swapoff/swapon just forces everything out of swap that thinks it wanted to hang around
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-26
<kcj> Morning.
<hads> morning
<Atamira> morning
<olly_> morning
<chilts_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-27
<thumper> afternoon
<olly_> that's crazy talk
<chilts_> heh
<chilts_> 13 mornings on the run, that must be a record (even for this channel)
<chilts_> ok, I better head in to Wgtn so I can talk at Node Night tonight ... if anyone wants to go :)
 * chilts_ will be talking about LevelDB and Node.js
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-28
<ibeardslee> oh 12.04.3 was out last week
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-29
<olly_> if anyone lives in lower hutt, it looks like the council are trying to move their property info system to require silverlight, so you might want to send them some feedback
<olly_> http://www.huttcity.govt.nz/en/Your-Council/News-and-notices/Latest-News/Test-our-GIS-Viewer/
<chilts> in which case, when Lower and Upper Hutt merge, that'll mean all of us
<ibeardslee> chilts: so throw a wobbly about it ;)
<chilts> yes!
<ajmitch> it's surprising to see anything new being done in silverlight these days
<chilts> crazy
<chilts> what percentage of people do you guys reckon could actually see that?
<chilts> looks like the whole site is in ASP or .NET or whatever it is called
<chilts> olly_: ibeardslee: feedback sent!
<chilts> I ended with "What plans do you have to enable non-Windows, non-Silverlight people to access this data?"
<chilts> after saying that everybody should have access
 * olly_ suspects the MS claim it's cross-platform - the "download silverlight" thing points you to a mono website URL which doesn't work
<olly_> moonlight seems to have died at least 2 years ago
<G> chilts: but the consultants tell them, the only two operating systems in the world are Windows and OS X :P
<chilts> :(
<G> olly_: I'm guessing the current system is Flash similar to Auckland's?
<chilts> and they get megabucks for doing so too
<chilts> does Silverlight work on Mac then?
<G> must do, because you don't hear people complaining about no Netflix on OS X
<G> and in fact, a previous colleague in America sent me a photo, of her Macbook playing content from Netflix, so I'll presume so
<chilts> didn't realise Netflix was Silverlight either
<chilts> man, crazy
<G> yeah, thats why Netflix (and for that matter, Quickflix) and Linux don't play nice
<G> they use 'something else' for the SmartTVs etc
<G> iirc, there was talk about a stub Firefox plugin for mono, that then passes off Silverlight stuff to the Silverlight DLL running under Wine
<G> https://launchpad.net/pipelight they say it works with Netflix, so might work with the GIS viewer
<G> (and where I said, mono, I obviously meant Silverlight)
<olly_> G: no, currently it's just HTML and JS
<olly_> http://gis2.huttcity.govt.nz/PES/
<olly_> looks like it's asp server side
 * olly_ wonders if launchpad's green buttons are meant to look so ugly
<kcj> Morning.
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-30
<chilts> olly_: ibeardslee: this is what I got back : http://paste.dollyfish.net.nz/6b18ec.txt
 * olly_ just got essentially the same
<chilts> right
<olly_> in fact, seems identical, except for s/Andy/Olly/ and without the first two paragraphs
<chilts> which is fair enough
<chilts> I'd hate to reply to people like us :)
<chilts> heh
<snail> ibeardslee: had a conversion with rangi this morning about him preparing a guestimate for some work for us
<ibeardslee> went well?
<snail> i was just supplying obvious technical details, it's the start of a long and drawn out conversation i suspect
<ibeardslee> well it wasn't a "it's been fun" type conversation yet ;)
<olly_> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<olly_> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<olly__> morning
<mwhudson> sigh
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: #equifoss unban pls
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: please hold .. trying to read the scroll back to work out how to do that
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: it's in the /topic
<ibeardslee> oh yeah it is too
<ibeardslee> try now
<ajmitch> mwhudson: you get banned that often?
<mwhudson> apparently :/
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: not working but otp
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-29
<mwhudson> oh man, somehow i only enabled universe trusty-proposed
<mwhudson> that was confusing
<ibeardslee> heh I've had a couple of upgrades that have gone wierd with not everything enabled
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-31
<ibeardslee> morning
<enzotib> morning ibeardslee
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-08-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> Morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-08-25
<rawiri> Hello?
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> Morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-08-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-08-27
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-08-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-08-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-08-31
<atamira> morning !
#ubuntu-nz 2016-09-01
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-09-03
<locodir-user> anyone home here?
#ubuntu-nz 2016-09-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-08-29
<olly> Morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-09-01
<ibeardslee> win! server upgraded from trusty to xenial and then to bionic
<ibeardslee> I think I have everything
<ibeardslee> properly locked down now
<ibeardslee> x-fingers etc
<ibeardslee> heh, that didn't completely work as expected, had to restore my /etc/letsencrypt to get the previous certificates back
